# Scopri se ti tradisce !Io lo spio/a per te



## TrovaTradimento (15 Dicembre 2012)

diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*

Si, io ti contaTTerei per darti una canceLLata in faccia!Ma che scuole hai fatto?Hai ucciso la prof di italiano vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Scopri se ti tradisce !Io lo spio/a per te*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si, io ti contaTTerei per darti una canceLLata in faccia!Ma che scuole hai fatto?Hai ucciso la prof di italiano vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buongiorno


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi





:rotfl:sei arrivato tardi....

cmq...ho saputo fare da sola....


è diventato un sito di propaganda adesso tradi.....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi




apprezziamo la tua buona volontà comunque.....


----------



## Gian (15 Dicembre 2012)

esistono dei keylogger che registrano ogni singolo passo sul pc
scrittura e siti visitati....
ovviamente free, gratuiti.


e se il fedifrago/fedifraga usa un pc suo, in studio o ufficio privato che si fa ?


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, io ti contaTTerei per darti una canceLLata in faccia!Ma che scuole hai fatto?Hai ucciso la prof di italiano vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



hai aperto i cancelli al comitato di benvenuto?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi



ma mi faccia il piacere ...


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Scopri se ti tradisce !Io lo spio/a per te*



free ha detto:


> hai aperto i cancelli al comitato di benvenuto?:rotfl:


Ahaha


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che  memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do  password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha .  Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer ,  registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc.  Contatatemi


----------



## Gian (15 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cmq...ho saputo fare da sola....


sai che ho dei dubbi sul "fai da te" in questa delicata materia?
Sull'informatica siamo d'accordo, smanettando su internet si impara molto
e c'è sempre qualche dritta dell'amico meglio "informato"
ma sui controlli visivi come la mettiamo ?
Minimo ti beccano.


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahaha



beccata!
in giro con il cell che non riesce a mettere le faccine:mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sai che ho dei dubbi sul "fai da te" in questa delicata materia?
> Sull'informatica siamo d'accordo, smanettando su internet si impara molto
> e c'è sempre qualche dritta dell'amico meglio "informato"
> ma sui controlli visivi come la mettiamo ?
> Minimo ti beccano.



che controlli visivi?
tipo pedinare?


----------



## Gian (15 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che controlli visivi?
> tipo pedinare?



si si esattamente....gli investigatori sono costosissimi
e a me sinceramente vi dico che questa cosa fa schifo.

mettersi a farli proprio....mah....
o ti procuri un auto sconosciuta oppure davvero rischi molto.
A parte che ci vuole una freddezza e una capacità di autocontrollo ...


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Scopri se ti tradisce !Io lo spio/a per te*



free ha detto:


> beccata!
> in giro con il cell che non riesce a mettere le faccine:mrgreen:


Già. oggi faccio le torte salate che hai postato....


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si si esattamente....gli investigatori sono costosissimi
> e a me sinceramente vi dico che *questa cosa fa schifo*.
> 
> *mettersi a farli proprio*....mah....
> ...


scusa, pura curiosità: ti fa schifo farla seguire, ma non seguirla? E non lo fai solo per manifesta incapacità? Non capisco...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sai che ho dei dubbi sul "fai da te" in questa delicata materia?
> Sull'informatica siamo d'accordo, smanettando su internet si impara molto
> e c'è sempre qualche dritta dell'amico meglio "informato"
> ma sui *controlli visivi *come la mettiamo ?
> Minimo ti beccano.



6 anni fa una dipendendente era sempre arretrata con i lavori....era distratta...dimenticava le cose....
beh conùmodamente da casa mia osservavo tutto ciò che faceva al pc..non se ne è accorta mai...
l'unica cosa non poteva spegnere il pc se prima non mi scollegavo io dal suo...

esietono tanti di quei sistemi....basta cercare....
poi c'è chi nvece per pigrizia o per incompetenza in materia, mancanza di tempo...si affida a qualche esperto e nel giro di pochi giorni ha le "carte in mano"...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, pura curiosità: ti fa schifo farla seguire, ma non seguirla? E non lo fai solo per manifesta incapacità? Non capisco...



nemmeno io ho capito in effetti...


----------



## Zod (15 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 6 anni fa una dipendendente era sempre arretrata con i lavori....era distratta...dimenticava le cose....
> beh conùmodamente da casa mia osservavo tutto ciò che faceva al pc..non se ne è accorta mai...
> l'unica cosa non poteva spegnere il pc se prima non mi scollegavo io dal suo...
> 
> ...


É una fortuna che non se ne sia mai accorta, altrimenti tu staresti in galera e lei camperebbe di vitalizi. Inoltre non si possono usare prove ottenute commettendo un reato per dimostrare un reato. 

Personalmente mi farei controllare molto volentieri, cosí si rendono conto del tempo che richiedono alcune procedure burocratiche.

Ma da un punto di vista legale tu hai commesso un reato molto grave, sia legalmente che eticamente. Il fatto che te ne vanti pure dimostra anche una certa incompetenza e una certa arroganza, come se per te fosse ovvio avere il diritto di spiare i dipendenti.

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> É una fortuna che non se ne sia mai accorta, altrimenti tu staresti in galera e lei camperebbe di vitalizi. Inoltre non si possono usare prove ottenute commettendo un reato per dimostrare un reato.
> 
> Personalmente mi farei controllare molto volentieri, cosí si rendono conto del tempo che richiedono alcune procedure burocratiche.
> 
> ...


il pc che utilizzava era mio
l'esercizio era mio...
quindi?
e soprattutto le cifre che "modificava" erano mie ecchecaz....


----------



## Zod (15 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il pc che utilizzava era mio
> l'esercizio era mio...
> quindi?


Panche l'ufficio, la scrivania, il bagno sono tuoi, ma questo non ti autorizza a piazzare telecamere e microfoni. La legge a cui fai riferimento tu non ha valore nei rapporti di lavoro, ma solo tra privati. Se io spio la mia compagna mette usa il mio pc non possono farmi nulla, perché io sul mio pc installo ció che voglio. Se tu spii un dipendente sei passibile di denuncia penale.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sai che ho dei dubbi sul "fai da te" in questa delicata materia?
> Sull'informatica siamo d'accordo, smanettando su internet si impara molto
> e c'è sempre qualche dritta dell'amico meglio "informato"
> ma sui controlli visivi come la mettiamo ?
> Minimo ti beccano.


Se mi devo mettere a fare l'imbecille con impermeabile occhiali da sole su un'auto un affitto tanto vale che mi separo...

ma secondo voi chi controlla , rovista , sospetta  ...e poi non trova niente di niente , dopo, il coraggio di dire all'altro tutti i traffici che ha fatto per controllare , lo avrà ?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Panche l'ufficio, la scrivania, il bagno sono tuoi, ma questo non ti autorizza a piazzare telecamere e microfoni. La legge a cui fai riferimento tu non ha valore nei rapporti di lavoro, ma solo tra privati. Se io spio la mia compagna mette usa il mio pc non possono farmi nulla, perché io sul mio pc installo ció che voglio. Se tu spii un dipendente sei passibile di denuncia penale.
> 
> S*B



beh...ha restituito quanto aveva rubato....

non ho mai messo telecamenre....
da nessuna parte
massiamo fiducie e piana libertà...

qualcosa non quadrava...qualcosa mancava sempre...
era stata avvertita...qualche domanda a lei era stata fatta...
perchè mica mi occorreva spiarla per capire che era lei...

ma non avendo prove non potevo buttarla furoi..


----------



## Sultan (15 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi


Un piccolo consiglio. Non pubblicare sul tuo sito la tua mail yahoo per esteso. Basta solo un form di contatto, così eviti di essere spiato e spammato.


----------



## Zod (15 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh...ha restituito quanto aveva rubato....
> 
> non ho mai messo telecamenre....
> da nessuna parte
> ...


Non si possono usare prove ottenute in modo illecito per vincere una causa. Ovvero non puoi commettere un reato per dimostrarne un altro, se non autorizzata dal magistrato. Quindi non so come tu abbia fatto, ma in Italia saresti perseguibile penalmente. A meno che tu non le abbia fatto firmare prima un documento dove dichiaravi che erano possibili certi controlli, ma anche in quel caso avresti avuto problemi, visto che non puoi introdurre norme contrarie ai principi fondamentali, in questo caso facenti capo alla normativa sulla privacy.

S*B


----------



## Eretteo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Spendere capitali per far spiare un presunto infedele?
Costosissimo.
E squallido.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si possono usare prove ottenute in modo illecito per vincere una causa. Ovvero non puoi commettere un reato per dimostrarne un altro, se non autorizzata dal magistrato. Quindi non so come tu abbia fatto, ma in Italia saresti perseguibile penalmente. A meno che tu non le abbia fatto firmare prima un documento dove dichiaravi che erano possibili certi controlli, ma anche in quel caso avresti avuto problemi, visto che non puoi introdurre norme contrarie ai principi fondamentali, in questo caso facenti capo alla normativa sulla privacy.
> 
> S*B


Il pc in questione non è stato mai connesso ad internet solo in quell'occasione decisi di farlo per permettere al programma di funzionare ma lei non lo sapeva ... Non lessi mail. Ne chat lei non lo ha mai usato per scopi personali perché non era connesso a internet, ho solo guardato i miei affari non i suoi, non siamo finiti in tribunale lei non ha voluto, per me potevamo procedere ha dato le sue dimiissioni , per forgerai i soldi non emetteva scontrini o batteva di meno...incassandosi la differenza eh  si potevo passare dei guai seri grazie a lei...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Il pc in questione non è stato mai connesso ad internet solo in quell'occasione decisi di farlo per permettere al programma di funzionare ma lei non lo sapeva ... Non lessi mail. Ne chat lei non lo ha mai usato per scopi personali perché non era connesso a internet, ho solo guardato i miei affari non i suoi, non siamo finiti in tribunale lei non ha voluto, per me potevamo procedere ha dato le sue dimiissioni , per forgerai i soldi non emetteva scontrini o batteva di meno...incassandosi la differenza eh  si potevo passare dei guai seri grazie a lei...


In certe aziende fanno così.
E pare che i sindacati siano d'accordo.
Te lo dicono prima.
Occhio dipendente.
Il tuo uso di internet è monitorato.
QUindi patti chiari.

Oppure per esempio per una ditta dove collaboro, hanno tutti la mail di lavoro.
Ma la mail è stata consegnata dal direttore dicendo usate le password che io vi ho consegnato.

Insomma non c'è trucco non c'è inganno.

E ovvio io non uso le loro mail per scrivere...ah quanto sei figa tu...e quanto rospa la to collega...o per scrivere...ah che ebreo che è il direttore...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2012)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi


le *dopie* non sono il tuo forte, vero? e comunque è spam e quindi cade la scure sul *colo*. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Quibbel*

Sul colo?sul culo!!:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (16 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se mi devo mettere a fare l'imbecille con impermeabile occhiali da sole su un'auto un affitto tanto vale che mi separo...
> 
> ma secondo voi chi controlla , rovista , sospetta  ...e poi non trova niente di niente , dopo, il coraggio di dire all'altro tutti i traffici che ha fatto per controllare , lo avrà ?




Perchè mai dovrebbe dirglielo, tanto c'è sempre tempo per le brutte sorprese, anche quando per anni non ti sei mai accorta di niente pur controllando ogni tanto le sue tasche!

Io tantissime volte ho avuto la voglia di mettere un registratore nell'auto di mio marito quando usciva, o in casa mia quando partivo, purtroppo non l'ho mai fatto. Mi sarebbe bastato fargli la sorpresa di raggiungero ogni tanto la sera mentre si dilettava con il suo hobby, a parole era lui a fingere ogni tanto di dirmi 'vieni anche tu', sicuramente lo faceva nella certezza che sarei rimasta a casa, altrimenti ne avrei scoperte di cose e tanti anni prima.

Mi facevano compassione le mogli gelose, ora capisco quante ragioni avevano per esserlo, soprattutto in quell'ambiente.


----------



## Gian (16 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, pura curiosità: ti fa schifo farla seguire, ma non seguirla? E non lo fai solo per manifesta incapacità? Non capisco...


mi fa schifo farla pedinare e a questo punto non mi serve a nulla
perchè è diventata scaltrissima .
Seguirla, francamente non ho tempo e poi è incontrollabile
nel senso che non dice manco dove va.
Si comporta nè più nè meno come faceva prima.

Ci sarebbero dei sistemi elettronici per spiarla, ma se leggi
il seguito della discussione, diciamo pagg. 3-4 ci sono molte risposte alla domanda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi fa schifo farla pedinare e a questo punto non mi serve a nulla
> perchè è diventata scaltrissima .
> Seguirla, francamente non ho tempo e poi è incontrollabile
> nel senso che non dice manco dove va.


Non hai risposto alla domanda: secondo me se ti fa schifo farla pedinare (io sono d'accordo), dovrebbe farti schifo anche pedinarla (e sarei d'accordo). Indipendentemente da quello che fa lei. Chiedevo questo, perché una cosa ti fa schifo e l'altra no, sono pressocché identiche.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se mi devo mettere a fare l'imbecille con impermeabile occhiali da sole su un'auto un affitto tanto vale che mi separo...
> 
> ma secondo voi chi controlla , rovista , sospetta ...e poi non trova niente di niente , dopo, il coraggio di dire all'altro tutti i traffici che ha fatto per controllare , lo avrà ?



la maggior parte delle persone non controlla e rovista per il piacere di farlo...
prendi Ferita da esempio, per caso aprendo la portiera della sua auto vola uno scontrino...e da li...la storia la sappiamo tutti...

io non ho mai controllato lui in vita mia...
ma lui inizia a giustificarsi troppo...inizia ad avvertirmi anche di soli 5 min di ritardo....mai fatto...qualcosa cambia nel comportamento dell'altro, trovi una ricevuta, per caso ascolti una telefonata,e da li si parte al recupero di tutti quei preziosi dati...che servono più che altro a confermare qualcosa che già nel tuo cuore sai....


e difficilmente non si trova nulla....



poi certo ci sono le persone ossessionate e ossessionanti che anche senza alcun motivo nulla cercano cercano cercano....seguono,controllano fanno il 3 grado...


----------



## Gian (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alla domanda: secondo me se ti fa schifo farla pedinare (io sono d'accordo), dovrebbe farti schifo anche pedinarla (e sarei d'accordo). Indipendentemente da quello che fa lei. Chiedevo questo, perché una cosa ti fa schifo e l'altra no, sono pressocché identiche.



ma dove siamo, a scuola davanti alla lavagna con la bacchetta ?
:rotfl: mi metti zero nel registro ? 
fare pedinare una persona lo ritengo quello che è nella realtà, cioè
una limitazione della sua libertà personale ed un atto abbastanza immorale.
Quindi ho evitato il ricorso ad un costoso investigatore privato.
Per quanto riguarda il fatto personale, ritengo sia ben altra cosa
un marito che personalmente NON pedina nessuno, va a fare semplici
verifiche. Se mia moglie mi dice che è andata al supermercato,
entro nel negozio e non lo trovo, non lo considero 
una ficcante indagine con controlli visivi, ma un modo molto
soft di non essere presi per il culo.

E visto che ci piacciono le domande, tu sei una traditrice o sei stata tradita ?


il post di Annuccia @34 è molto interessante, io ad ottobre trovai in modo assolutamente
casuale un paio di dettagli, che ho riscontrato poi su internet facendo lo smanettone,
e il cerchio su un "sospettato" si è chiuso; almeno sapere chi è il tipo, può servire per capirci qualcosa...


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la maggior parte delle persone non controlla e rovista per il piacere di farlo...
> prendi Ferita da esempio, per caso aprendo la portiera della sua auto vola uno scontrino...e da li...la storia la sappiamo tutti...
> 
> io non ho mai controllato lui in vita mia...
> ...


Quoto e approvo.
Mi sono sentita quasi sporca frugando tra le cose del mio forse-compagno, non avevo lo avevo mai controllato perché mi fidavo di lui, ma i suoi modi di fare mi riempivano la testa di troppe domande e non potevo più andare avanti con il dubbio che mi stesse nascondendo qualcosa. Non mi pento di averlo fatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *ma dove siamo, a scuola davanti alla lavagna con la bacchetta ?
> :rotfl: mi metti zero nel registro ?*
> 
> *rilassati*, please, non è la prima volta che ti inalberi. Su un forum si fanno domande per capire e confrontarsi. Poi, rispondi, non rispondi, fai come ti pare
> ...


Buona giornata


----------



## Annuccia (17 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> Mi sono sentita quasi sporca frugando tra le cose del mio forse-compagno, non avevo lo avevo mai controllato perché mi fidavo di lui, ma i suoi modi di fare mi riempivano la testa di troppe domande e non potevo più andare avanti con il dubbio che mi stesse nascondendo qualcosa. Non mi pento di averlo fatto.




non è nemmeno giusto non sapere ciò che avviene alle tue spalle...specie se hai dei buoni sospetti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> *Mi sono sentita quasi sporca frugando tra le cose del mio forse-compagno*, non avevo lo avevo mai controllato perché mi fidavo di lui, ma i suoi modi di fare mi riempivano la testa di troppe domande e non potevo più andare avanti con il dubbio che mi stesse nascondendo qualcosa. Non mi pento di averlo fatto.


Ti capisco. E mi è montata ancor più la rabbia perchè mi ha costretto a farlo, negando l'evidenza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti capisco. E mi è montata ancor più la rabbia perchè mi ha costretto a farlo, negando l'evidenza.


D'accordissimo, sia sulla sensazione di "sporcizia" di Millepensieri sia sulla rabbia.


----------



## Gian (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Buona giornata


buona giornata a te.
Ovviamente l'inalberamento lo vedi solo tu.
Ognuno ha la sua storia e  la prende come vuole nella vita, se ti dà fastidio 
la risposta secca, non fare domande secche.
Ti ho detto che le domandine si fanno in altri contesti, tribunali università e scuole,
i forum servono per chiacchierare,
se non ti sto simpatico (come è ormai evidente), non quotare
e ignora i miei post.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> buona giornata a te.
> Ovviamente l'inalberamento lo vedi solo tu.
> Ognuno ha la sua storia e  la prende come vuole nella vita, se ti dà fastidio
> la risposta secca, non fare domande secche.



:risata:ma lol, io faccio tutte le domande che mi sembrano interessanti, al limite sei tu che non rispondi, ne hai facoltà. Se volevi confrontarti solo con quelli che la pensano esattamente come te (a parte che è un ossimoro grosso come una casa confrontarsi con gli uguali) secondo me hai sbagliato forum. IMHO, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che le domandine si fanno in altri contesti, tribunali università e scuole,
> i forum servono per chiacchierare,
> se non ti sto simpatico (come è ormai evidente), non quotare
> e ignora i miei post.


Le domande si fanno per capire, nel mio mondo. Nel tuo?
Saranno evidenti a te alcune cose, a me no, che dire?

Sul resto no, se ho tempo e leggo un intervento sul quale ho qualcosa da dire o chiedere etc, lo faccio. Credo sia uno degli scopi (anzi, il maggiore) del forum. Cosa c'è che non va in questo, scusa?


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma dove siamo, a scuola davanti alla lavagna con la bacchetta ?
> :rotfl: mi metti zero nel registro ?
> fare pedinare una persona lo ritengo quello che è nella realtà, cioè
> una limitazione della sua libertà personale ed un atto abbastanza immorale.
> ...


quoto, è molto diverso, e non dimentichiamo che spesso gli spostamenti  vengono riferiti casualmente da altre persone, oppure può capitare di vedere la macchina parcheggiata in un altro posto, cose così...
una semplice domanda io la farei


----------



## Annuccia (17 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto, è molto diverso, e non dimentichiamo che spesso gli spostamenti  vengono riferiti casualmente da altre persone, oppure può capitare di vedere la macchina parcheggiata in un altro posto, cose così...
> una semplice domanda io la farei





direi che alle volte sono "gli indizi" che cercano te.....


non so se chiamarlo culo però:rotfl:dipende...


----------



## Gian (17 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> direi che alle volte sono "gli indizi" che cercano te.....
> non so se chiamarlo culo però:rotfl:dipende...


se non controlli nulla, non scopri nulla, ma
se fai caso a certe situazioni, il ragionamento logico
diventa quasi infallibile.
Quasi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alla domanda: secondo me se ti fa schifo farla pedinare (io sono d'accordo), dovrebbe farti schifo anche pedinarla (e sarei d'accordo). Indipendentemente da quello che fa lei. Chiedevo questo, perché una cosa ti fa schifo e l'altra no, sono pressocché identiche.


nonono ... c'è una sostanziale differenza. farla pedinare è mettere sulle sue tracce un altro maschio, mentre pedinarla in prima persona è quasi eccitante. il brivido di non farsi scoprire e casomai fare finta di essere passato per sbaglio/coincidenza non ha prezzo. farla pedinare è spregiativo, pedinarla un'avventura


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nonono ... c'è una sostanziale differenza. farla pedinare è mettere sulle sue tracce un altro maschio, mentre pedinarla in prima persona è quasi eccitante. il brivido di non farsi scoprire e casomai fare finta di essere passato per sbaglio/coincidenza non ha prezzo. farla pedinare è spregiativo, pedinarla un'avventura


beh, dai Quibbel, è identica nei termini della violazione della libertà dell'altra persona. Se poi, come sovente accade, comunque lo si fa (controllo a vari livelli etc) perché si teme di essere violati ad altri livelli (fiducia etc) e dunque ci si fa uno "sconto", ok, non scaglio certo io la prima pietra. Però, un conto è dire "lo faccio questo orrore perché qui succede questo e quello", un conto è dire "è giusto che io lo faccia". Un altro ancora dire "farla pedinare è uno schifo ma se la pedino io va bene". No? Poi, adrenalina per adrenalina, un paio di salti in kayak e di adrenalina ne hai a pacchi, anche perché spesso non sai come atterri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai Quibbel, è identica nei termini della violazione della libertà dell'altra persona. Se poi, come sovente accade, comunque lo si fa (controllo a vari livelli etc) perché si teme di essere violati ad altri livelli (fiducia etc) e dunque ci si fa uno "sconto", ok, non scaglio certo io la prima pietra. Però, un conto è dire "lo faccio questo orrore perché qui succede questo e quello", un conto è dire "è giusto che io lo faccia". Un altro ancora dire "farla pedinare è uno schifo ma se la pedino io va bene". No? Poi, adrenalina per adrenalina, un paio di salti in kayak e di adrenalina ne hai a pacchi, anche perché spesso non sai come atterri


fra adrenalina di kayak e pedinare la moglie (e i figli), scelgo l'ultima, perché la doccia fredda arriva quando meno te lo aspetti :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> fra adrenalina di kayak e pedinare la moglie (e i figli), scelgo l'ultima, perché la doccia fredda arriva quando meno te lo aspetti :rotfl:


A parte la doccia fredda, che nel kayak e' SEMPRE presente, tu controlli e pedini senza remore? Così, tranquillo, come fosse un tuo diritto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A parte la doccia fredda, che nel kayak e' SEMPRE presente, tu controlli e pedini senza remore? Così, tranquillo, come fosse un tuo diritto?


Controllo e pedino quando mi sento offeso o controllato e lo faccio con cognizione di causa, ossia pienamente consapevole che se venissi beccato, peggiorerei la situazione (o la mia o la loro). Farsi beccare durante un pedinamento è una doccia fredda sempre presente e tentare di tutto per evitarla rende assai attento alle proprie azioni.

Il pedinamento ci fa scoprire tantissimi nostri difetti, mentre siamo intenti a scovare i difetti altrui. E' la caccia che abbiamo dimenticato, che però è ancora ancorata dentro di noi e viene quasi di istinto. La gente dovrebbe pedinarsi a vicenda molto di più, per perfezionare se stessi e soprattutto per scoprire i propri difetti, i quali neghiamo sempre molto rapidamente in altre occasioni


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A parte la doccia fredda, che nel kayak e' SEMPRE presente, tu controlli e pedini senza remore? Così, tranquillo, come fosse un tuo diritto?


Quanto mai non l'ho fatto io!


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nonono ... c'è una sostanziale differenza. farla pedinare è mettere sulle sue tracce un altro maschio, mentre pedinarla in prima persona è quasi eccitante. il brivido di non farsi scoprire e casomai fare finta di essere passato per sbaglio/coincidenza non ha prezzo. farla pedinare è spregiativo,* pedinarla un'avventura*



già
chi si era arrampicato su un albero?:rotfl:
con gli occhiali neri però!:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il pedinamento ci fa scoprire tantissimi nostri difetti, mentre siamo intenti a scovare i difetti altrui. E' la caccia che abbiamo dimenticato, che però è ancora ancorata dentro di noi e viene quasi di istinto. La gente dovrebbe pedinarsi a vicenda molto di più, per perfezionare se stessi e soprattutto per scoprire i propri difetti, i quali neghiamo sempre molto rapidamente in altre occasioni



Mi piace quest'idea del cercare gli altri per trovare sè stessi!
E' come una formalità indiscutibile da espletare prima di ricevere un vitalizio di consapevolezza e disillusione, un sorta di fonte dell'eterna giovinezza in cui immergere i soli genitali pendenti e crespi per riportare alla pubertà il cuore ed il cervello ed una matassa ingarbugliatissima da sbrogliare prima di annodare il canapo cui impiccare il proprio inebetimento.
Insomma, una Tersicore nuda che si accorge di essere una cantante provetta mentre stava suonado la cetra con un martello da scultore ed un pennello di pura setola!
Come a dire che ancora la settoma arte non c'era, e pure mettendo in fila una serie di dagherrotipi, il movimento, quello vero, poteva essere solo simulato.
Non è per nulla comune infatti il pensiero, che i vegani si ostinano a non mettere nel piatto, riguardante il nutrimento dell'anima, il quale si ostina ad essere ribelle finchè vivo e guizzante come un tonno sotto le lampare, ed invece si raggruma, come mullusco che si bagni di limone strizzato prima di finire in fauci svampite e parigine.
La ricerca e la fiducia sono, l'una, la metabolizzazione di una tossina introdotta dalla sporcizia batterica di cui era ricoperto chi ci ha ferito, l'altra, una corazza di terrore assoluto che è stata sbrecciata e che perciò, o era troppo sottile e fragile, o troppo poco selettiva nel distinguere il pericoloso dal rassicurante.
L'amore sfiduciato è un morto che cammina, come una mummia di carne secca, un fungo del legno marcio ed una iena che ghigna mentre cerca carcasse.
Qualcosa che conserva solo la forma che aveva un tempo perchè non ne ha più nessun'altra caratteristica e qualcosa che per continuare a trascinare un'esistenza parassitaria e scavata dal centro si ingozza di quel che non è più e che, anche qualora lo fosse stato, quand'era vivo non sarebbe servito a nulla.
Quando la si segue, una persona non è altro che un fantasma, un cristallo che si muove sulle lettere ed i numeri di un cartellone nel conciliabolo degli stupidi e dei furbi ed un'agnizione in forma embrionale, con tutta l'ontogenesi già scritta ed un sacco vitellino pieno fino quasi a straripare.
Il controllo è un'illusione, come l'assistente del mago farlocco che viene segata in due o quella che sparisce sotto al tavolo per ricomparire nel baule, perchè quell'assistente sono due gemelle, uguali uguali, solo che una è pura e casta, l'amore personificato, l'altra una laida lussuriosa, forse anche comunista, che non può vendersi perchè deve regalarsi a chiunque.
Così, ed anche peggio, sono le persone che abbisognano di esser osservate e pedinate, che sono frutto del parto geminario di una mente che guarda con occhio bieco e storto sia alla realtà che ai sogni ed ai desideri.
Un Giano bifronte che guarda dove sa e vede dove vorrebbe, null'altro che un mutilo stereogramma che resta sempre un piatto formicolìo.
Però è divertente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'amore sfiduciato è un morto che cammina, come una mummia di carne secca, un fungo del legno marcio ed una iena che ghigna mentre cerca carcasse.
> Qualcosa che conserva solo la forma che aveva un tempo perchè non ne ha più nessun'altra caratteristica


Me la segno.:smile:


----------



## canebastonato (18 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma dove siamo, a scuola davanti alla lavagna con la bacchetta ?
> :rotfl: mi metti zero nel registro ?
> fare pedinare una persona lo ritengo quello che è nella realtà, cioè
> una limitazione della sua libertà personale ed un atto abbastanza immorale.
> ...


Ciao ospite g è veramente incredibile come la tua storia sembra la mia...a questo punto sono ancora piu' curioso di sapere cosa hai fatto e cosa stai facendo anche su mp se non l'hai gia' scritto da qualche parte qui...


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> già
> chi si era arrampicato su un albero?:rotfl:
> con gli occhiali neri però!:mrgreen:


Io!!!:rotflerò messa così è ridicola sta cosa:carneval:!Io mi son arrampicato su un albero,era pieno di rami e foglie,potevo vedere e non potevo esser visto!La posizione era strategica,30 metri in dal portone della mia ex pischella!A 20 metri avevo un amico in macchina che osservava e pronto a partire!Chiaramente non potevo fare un inseguimento con la mia macchina mi avrebbe riconosciuto....!Quindi una volta attenzionato l'ingresso di casa,abbiam preso la targa della macchina sulla quale lei è salita,e dopo lunghissimi 45 minuti passati sull'albero.... son sceso e salito sui sedili posteriori della macchina del mio amico...una fatica boia,io resto non ci penso proprio a scriverlo....!!Mi sembra doveroso precisare che avevo 22 anni,qui dentro c'è sempre qualcuno pronto a strumetalizzare ogni cosa....a farsene un'arma!!!


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io!!!:rotflerò messa così è ridicola sta cosa:carneval:!Io mi son arrampicato su un albero,era pieno di rami e foglie,potevo vedere e non potevo esser visto!La posizione era strategica,30 metri in dal portone della mia ex pischella!A 20 metri avevo un amico in macchina che osservava e pronto a partire!Chiaramente non potevo fare un inseguimento con la mia macchina mi avrebbe riconosciuto....!Quindi una volta attenzionato l'ingresso di casa,abbiam preso la targa della macchina sulla quale lei è salita,e dopo lunghissimi 45 minuti passati sull'albero.... son sceso e salito sui sedili posteriori della macchina del mio amico...una fatica boia,io resto non ci penso proprio a scriverlo....!!Mi sembra doveroso precisare che avevo 22 anni,qui dentro c'è sempre qualcuno pronto a strumetalizzare ogni cosa....a farsene un'arma!!!



ma dai caro Oscuro, non te la prendere!
del resto tutti sanno che gli alberi li mettono apposta tra le case per salirci sopra!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2012)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma dai caro Oscuro, non te la prendere!
> del resto tutti sanno che gli alberi li mettono apposta tra le case per salirci sopra!:rotfl:


Cara free io ne vado orgoglioso,delle opzioni era la migliore,dopo una veloce bonifica dell'ambiente salire su quell'albero è stata la cosa più risolutiva ed efficace!Poi alla 20 di sera a roma c'è ancora luce a giungo,quindi ,giustificati anche gli occhiali da sole....:rotfl:!La mia generazione ha imparato ad arrampicarsi su alberi,saltare gli steccati,premere alt negli ascensori e pisciare fra un piano e un altro,giornaletti porno nelle cantine,questi smidollati di oggi non valgono nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara free io ne vado orgoglioso,delle opzioni era la migliore,dopo una veloce bonifica dell'ambiente salire su quell'albero è stata la cosa più risolutiva ed efficace!Poi alla 20 di sera a roma c'è ancora luce a giungo,quindi ,giustificati anche gli occhiali da sole....:rotfl:!La mia generazione ha imparato ad arrampicarsi su alberi,saltare gli steccati,premere alt negli ascensori e pisciare fra un piano e un altro,giornaletti porno nelle cantine,questi smidollati di oggi non valgono nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e non dimentichiamo le maniglie della macchina!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2012)

*free*



free ha detto:


> e non dimentichiamo le maniglie della macchina!:rotfl:


Ammazza ti ricordi tutto!Quelle son azioni deprecabili...:rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza ti ricordi tutto!Quelle son azioni deprecabili...:rotfl:



certo che mi ricordo, è stata dedicata ampia attenzione all'argomento, com'è giusto che sia; anche Joey era molto interessato!:rotfl:
a proposto, dov'è? in un qualche parcheggio?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo che mi ricordo, è stata dedicata ampia attenzione all'argomento, com'è giusto che sia; anche Joey era molto interessato!:rotfl:
> a proposto, dov'è? in un qualche parcheggio?


Bè da piccolo ho fatto cose peggiori che pisciare sulle maniglie,oggi leggi sulla strada dichiarazioni d'amore,frasi affettuose e poetiche,io l'unica cosa che son riuscito a scrivere sulla strada dove abitava il mio primo amore,fu."Maria fa le seghe" e maria è un nome di fantasia.....!Mio dio non posso pensarci....mi vergogno!


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nonono ... c'è una sostanziale differenza. farla pedinare è mettere sulle sue tracce un altro maschio, mentre pedinarla in prima persona è quasi eccitante. il brivido di non farsi scoprire e casomai fare finta di essere passato per sbaglio/coincidenza non ha prezzo. farla pedinare è spregiativo, pedinarla un'avventura


Mod,
questo è un intervento degno di interesse. Intanto farla pedinare da altri è poco rispettoso dei diritti
delle persone e spetterebbe alle forze di polizia; nessuno ha 
mai scritto che è una cosa orripilante ecc.ecc. Il discorso di trovarlo
addirittura eccitante nasconde però grossi pericoli.
avevo letto tempo fa di una signora di Milano, moglie di un famoso primario
ospedaliero, che scoprì la tresca del marito con una assistente del reparto,
naturalmente più giovane. La donna venne contattata da questa signora
e se non ricordo male, invitata a tagliare nettamente la relazione.
Tutto è culminato a Piazzale Loreto in un incontro a due, tradita e amante,
e purtroppo pare che la prima avesse una pistola in mano.

Qualcuno è finito a San Vittore, un altro sotto 3 metri di terreno.
Ora non auguro a nessuno di farla finire a pistolettate, ma immaginate
di trovarvi al cospetto di un tipo che può diventare pericoloso,in una
situazione potenzialmente pericolosa e nella quale potrebbero anche
saltare i nervi  a qualcuno.
in conclusione eviterei certi contatti anche per questi rischi che si corrono.
Cosa ne pensate di questo aspetto? Attendo il vostro parere.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2012)

*G*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> Mod,
> questo è un intervento degno di interesse. Intanto farla pedinare da altri è poco rispettoso dei diritti
> delle persone e spetterebbe alle forze di polizia; nessuno ha
> mai scritto che è una cosa orripilante ecc.ecc. Il discorso di trovarlo
> ...


Chi si presenta ad un appuntamento con una pistola nella borsetta,ha ben chiaro cosa vuole farci,c'è premeditazione,le situazioni dove slatano i nervi son altre...!


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi si presenta ad un appuntamento con una pistola nella borsetta,ha ben chiaro cosa vuole farci,c'è premeditazione,le situazioni dove slatano i nervi son altre...!


sono d'accordo, è una situazione limite....l'ho citata come esempio-limite
la signora era furibonda ed aveva certe intenzioni criminose.

ma ipotizziamo una situazione più semplice: gira e rigira,
volente o nolente, li trovi.
Scendi e affronti la signora; il cazzone (scusate il francesismo)
si mette in mezzo .... scattano i nervi.
Badate che faccende di questo tipo avvengono nella realtà molto
più spesso di quanto non si creda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, è una situazione limite....l'ho citata come esempio-limite
> la signora era furibonda ed aveva certe intenzioni criminose.
> 
> ma ipotizziamo una situazione più semplice: gira e rigira,
> ...


ma sai che mi par di ricordare che quella con la pistola fosse l'amante? Non che cambi... ma mi è venuto in mente l'episodio.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *direi che alle volte sono "gli indizi" che cercano te....*.
> 
> 
> non so se chiamarlo culo però:rotfl:dipende...



mai frase è stata più vera!


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che mi par di ricordare che quella con la pistola fosse l'amante? Non che cambi... ma mi è venuto in mente l'episodio.


:up:
esattamente....fu l'amante (gelosissima del fatto che il fedifrago non lasciò
la moglie per il suo "amore") a sparare la signora attempata. 
Obitorio & San Vittore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace quest'idea del cercare gli altri per trovare sè stessi!
> E' come una formalità indiscutibile da espletare prima di ricevere un vitalizio di consapevolezza e disillusione, un sorta di fonte dell'eterna giovinezza in cui immergere i soli genitali pendenti e crespi per riportare alla pubertà il cuore ed il cervello ed una matassa ingarbugliatissima da sbrogliare prima di annodare il canapo cui impiccare il proprio inebetimento.
> Insomma, una Tersicore nuda che si accorge di essere una cantante provetta mentre stava suonado la cetra con un martello da scultore ed un pennello di pura setola!
> Come a dire che ancora la settoma arte non c'era, e pure mettendo in fila una serie di dagherrotipi, il movimento, quello vero, poteva essere solo simulato.
> ...


Credo il difetto peggiore del pedinatore è la presunzione. Cioè nella sua mente è convinto che il pedinato si muove e pensa nel modo in cui se lo sogna. Spesso, il risultato del pedinamento è negativo, ma non è in grado a vederlo, perché è cieco di fronte alla realtà dei fatti. E così sarebbe anche disposto a metterci il bocconcino e l'esca pur ottenere il risultato, morbosamente, contro la sua volontà. Cioè, se segue qualcuno per avere un'informazione, vuole avere ragione, pur sapendo che ottenerla gli farebbe molto male. Ma non ottenere l'informazione ricercata gli offenderebbe.

Quindi, pedinando, il ricercatore di false verità potrebbe scoprire di essere particolarmente superficiale e odioso, e adirittura colpevole dei fatti che accusa nell'altro, al di là di mettersi a rischio di situazioni poco brillanti dai quali non esce senza leccarsi le ferite.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Mod,
> questo è un intervento degno di interesse. Intanto farla pedinare da altri è poco rispettoso dei diritti
> delle persone e spetterebbe alle forze di polizia; nessuno ha
> mai scritto che è una cosa orripilante ecc.ecc. Il discorso di trovarlo
> ...


Pedinare altri vale sempre la pena. Non sappiamo cosa ha operato nel pedinatore. Però lo ha migliorato. La prossima volta, se vi sarà, eviterà fare determinati errori.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Credo il difetto peggiore del pedinatore è la presunzione. Cioè nella sua mente è convinto che il pedinato si muove e pensa nel modo in cui se lo sogna. Spesso, il risultato del pedinamento è negativo, ma non è in grado a vederlo, perché è cieco di fronte alla realtà dei fatti. E così sarebbe anche disposto a metterci il bocconcino e l'esca pur ottenere il risultato, morbosamente, contro la sua volontà. Cioè, se segue qualcuno per avere un'informazione, vuole avere ragione, pur sapendo che ottenerla gli farebbe molto male. Ma non ottenere l'informazione ricercata gli offenderebbe.
> 
> Quindi, pedinando, il ricercatore di false verità potrebbe scoprire di essere particolarmente superficiale e odioso, e adirittura colpevole dei fatti che accusa nell'altro, al di là di mettersi a rischio di situazioni poco brillanti dai quali non esce senza leccarsi le ferite.



Tu cogli quella che è la sostanza di certe persone, piuttosto che di un certo tipo di circostanze.
Esse sono alla continua ricerca di qualcosa da perdere.
Al fine di perdere il dubbio, cosa che alla fine perderanno certamente, nel bene o nel male, abbandonano subito la loro innocenza.
Taluni, quelli che raffiguri tu, e che, come il grande incisore inglese Blake contrappongono l'innocenza all'esperienza ed il dubbio alla certezza, non potranno altro che uscirne verosimilmente più saggi e periti (nel senso di competenti), talatri, quelli a cui penso io, al dubbio oppongono la certezza ed all'innocenza la sporcizia, non potranno che risultarne certamente sporchi e fors'anche periti (nel senso di defunti).
In entrambi i casi, ne risultano meglio di come sono entrati (tranne nel caso dei defunti) ma peggio di quando ne volevano restare fuori.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu cogli quella che è la *sostanza di certe persone*, piuttosto che di un certo tipo di circostanze.
> Esse *sono alla continua ricerca di qualcosa da perdere*.
> Al fine di perdere il dubbio, cosa che alla fine perderanno certamente, nel bene o nel male, abbandonano subito la loro innocenza.
> Taluni, quelli che raffiguri tu, e che, come il grande incisore inglese Blake contrappongono l'innocenza all'esperienza ed il dubbio alla certezza, non potranno altro che uscirne verosimilmente più saggi e periti (nel senso di competenti), talatri, quelli a cui penso io, al dubbio oppongono la certezza ed all'innocenza la sporcizia, non potranno che risultarne certamente sporchi e fors'anche periti (nel senso di defunti).
> In entrambi i casi, ne risultano meglio di come sono entrati (tranne nel caso dei defunti) ma peggio di quando ne volevano restare fuori.


l'ennesimo smeraldo (e annesso panpepato) è d'obbligo


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Pedinare altri vale sempre la pena. Non sappiamo cosa ha operato nel pedinatore. Però lo ha migliorato. La prossima volta, se vi sarà, eviterà fare determinati errori.


già.

altro episodio abbastanza sconvolgente

http://milano.corriere.it/milano/no...da-biglietto-moglie-amante-201566963559.shtml


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

La moglie si è liberata ed ha pure ereditato, magari tutti i tradimenti finissero cosi. Sicuramente la vedova si rifarà una vita migliore. La puttana, si era sistemata bene, casa in centro e mantenuta, non mi dispiace per niente sia morta.

Il tradimento di mio marito mi sta cambiando, sto diventano indifferente al dolore degli altri, meglio cosi.


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2013)

la strage continua !  

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/Region...sse-lamante-della-fidanzata_314060689286.html


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Gennaio 2013)

TrovaTradimento ha detto:


> diamonddj69.wix.com/spia-computer
> Ho creato un software che memorizza pagine che vengono visitate anche le cancelate , vi do password di mail facebook di acoount che non sapevate che lui lei ha . Registraziuone di tutto quello che si viene fatto sul computer , registrazione webcam , audio se magari parla al telefono etc. Contatatemi


Ho già dato abbastanza.
Sinceramente ora preferisco essere spiata, semmai, piuttosto che spiare


----------



## Pangottina (11 Gennaio 2013)

software che spiano, investigatori privati, ma lasciate stare tutto,
Se vi tradisce prendetelo a calci nel culo e rifatevi una vita


----------



## Gian (11 Gennaio 2013)

Pangottina ha detto:


> software che spiano, investigatori privati, ma lasciate stare tutto,
> Se vi tradisce prendetel*A* a calci nel culo e rifatevi una vita



mi sono azzardato a ritoccare una vocale !


----------

